# Installing Bluetooth hands free on Cruze



## sturtles (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi guys, has anyone figured how One can install the original Bluetooth kit on the basic 6 speaker cruze?

Have seen some demo of the pairing process, and it's just so techie that its great!


----------



## sturtles (Feb 1, 2011)

sturtles said:


> Hi guys, has anyone figured how One can install the original Bluetooth kit on the basic 6 speaker cruze?
> 
> Have seen some demo of the pairing process, and it's just so techie that its great!


Hi Guys,

Still not giving up the idea of having an original bluetooth unit in my cruze.

Managed to find used radios on Ebay

2012 CHEVY CRUZE AM FM RADIO SATELLITE MP3 PLAYER 22870782 | eBay

Would anyone have tried to see if it works?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

It requires finding the OnStar module with Bluetooth. If I can recall, it gets installed somewhere underneath the passenger glove box compartment, but I'n not 100% certain. If you didn't have it in the first place, then the wiring harness may be tucked away somewhere....


----------

